# Head pressure/head numbness --->Diamox



## JaoDP123 (Sep 3, 2005)

I have been suspecting that intracranial hypertension is to blame for most if not all of my non-anxiety related symptoms like decreased consciousness, visual disturbances, high pitched ringing, photosensitivity, mild hand tremor and so on. My doctor put me on 100mgs of diamox -- a diuretic that is particularly good at draining CSF from the brain -- and I have seen some changes. I sleep better at night, I have less brain fog, less photosensitive. I have been looking at illnesses relating to hydrocephalus/elevated intracranial pressure and my prime suspects are Chiari, M?ni?re's disease, Superior canal dehiscence syndrome, or some form of silent migraine. I would recommend others to check out diamox if they have some of my non-anxiety related symptoms and especially if they are temporarily helped by the diuretic/vasoconstricter caffeine.


----------



## Strange_Visitor (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry to bump this after 6 weeks, but I've only just discovered this site.

I'll keep it short.

I have congenital hydrocephalus controlled by a shunt.

I've had derealisation since I was 12 (I've got used to it, but would like to get rid of it) and anxiety disorder from the same age.

I also have constant visual disturbances and constant tinnitus, which may or may not be related to hydrocephalus (the Doctors don't appear too interested).

Reading your post was interesting, and although I'm sorry you have problems, it's good to know I'm not alone.


----------

